# Start manipulationmaxxing you fags



## one job away (Oct 4, 2021)

She study’s that shit so she knows stuff. Straight up inception shit.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 4, 2021)

i would do that if i had the energy to give a shit. if someone dont want to do something because you advised them to then they are really not worth associating with


----------



## one job away (Oct 4, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i would do that if i had the energy to give a shit. if someone dont want to do something because you advised them to then they are really not worth associating with


You don’t advise them. You use them as your puppet to achieve your goal. Let’s say you wanna do smtj illegal but don’t wanna do the time ? Motivate some retard to do it for you. No risk all the reward


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

i am doing this since i was a kid. water


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 4, 2021)

Basic ass shit, woman moment


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Oct 4, 2021)

words cannot describe how much I hate these ✨I am a MaNiPuLiST✨ arm chr psychologist characters they really do think they the shit


----------



## one job away (Oct 4, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> words cannot describe how much I hate these ✨I am a MaNiPuLiST✨ arm chr psychologist characters they really do think they the shit


I believe her tho. Manipulating people is a useful trait. You never skilled speechcraft in elder scrolls, did ya?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Oct 4, 2021)

one job away said:


> I believe her tho. Manipulating people is a useful trait. You never skilled speechcraft in elder scrolls, did ya?


It's not even manipulation though. She can get guys to do things no matter what she says because she's an attractive young female.

It's like Chad having all these methods of PUA when all he has to do is say hello and ask for a girl's number. Instead they're trying to fool themselves into thinking they're doing something in order to get their results and it has nothing to do with their looks.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Oct 5, 2021)

Psychological trick: just be hot lol


----------



## Uglyandfat (Oct 6, 2021)

I learned this as a kid tbh


----------



## karbo (Oct 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> She can get guys to do things no matter what she says because she's an attractive young female.


this. holy shit what a dumb fucking whore she is. she should be atleast somewhat intelligent since she studies psychology, yet fails to understand the fact that the only reason she does so well at muh manipulation is because she has a vagina

dont even get me started on the primitive tiktok commenters who think they are 99th percentile iq sociopaths because their friend once did what they asked them to do

if you need to learn how to manipulate then you should kill yourself or stick to being a failed normie. you were either born with the intelligence, or not.


----------



## sensen (Oct 6, 2021)

one job away said:


> She study’s that shit so she knows stuff. Straight up inception shit.



this bitch literally didn't say anything


----------



## sensen (Oct 6, 2021)

karbo said:


> this. holy shit what a dumb fucking whore she is. she should be atleast somewhat intelligent since she studies psychology, yet fails to understand the fact that the only reason she does so well at muh manipulation is because she has a vagina
> 
> dont even get me started on the primitive tiktok commenters who think they are 99th percentile iq sociopaths because their friend once did what they asked them to do
> 
> if you need to learn how to manipulate then you should kill yourself or stick to being a failed normie. you were either born with the intelligence, or not.


i would literally manipulate this woman into anything I wanted. Such a cope that she thinks she's doing this, meanwhile she walks out of the room and Chads like, "well i guess i should do that to keep up her confidence"


----------



## karbo (Oct 6, 2021)

sensen said:


> i would literally manipulate this woman into anything I wanted


cope unless you are 5psl


----------



## sensen (Oct 6, 2021)

karbo said:


> cope unless you are 5psl


i am 5psl


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 6, 2021)

sensen said:


> i would literally manipulate this woman into anything I wanted.


Do you have a dark triad personality?


----------



## sensen (Oct 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Do you have a dark triad personality?


I am narcy and manipulative but not psychotic.


----------



## R@m@ (Oct 6, 2021)

find a crackhead, he will do anything for you if you give him crack


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Oct 6, 2021)

retarded slut just realised she can manipulate men because most men are extremely starved for affection and intimacy, thinks it's some kind of genius trick

this is like making a starved dog do tricks and thinking you're a master trainer


----------



## grimy (Oct 6, 2021)

She forgot to mention the prerequisites of being good looking and having a vagina.


----------



## one job away (Oct 6, 2021)

grimy said:


> She forgot to mention the prerequisites of being good looking and having a vagina.


IMO she isn’t good looking.

Are you Indian ?


----------



## grimy (Oct 6, 2021)

one job away said:


> IMO she isn’t good looking.
> 
> Are you Indian ?



I am black, although I’m not offended by the question since it seems most users here are indian for some reason.

Also, the average man would easily find her attraction. Blonde hair and blue eyes is halo enough lol.


----------



## one job away (Oct 6, 2021)

grimy said:


> I am black, although I’m not offended by the question since it seems most users here are indian for some reason.
> 
> Also, the average man would easily find her attraction. Blonde hair and blue eyes is halo enough lol.


Good shit I’m far beyond that


----------

